# Congratulations to the Canadians...



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Congratulations to the Canadians that have won the New work yacht club Invitational Cup (raced on Swan 42) beating the home team and of course, all other teams.

2011 New York Yacht Club Invitational Cup presented by Rolex

2011 New York YC Invitational Cup: Terry McLaughlin interview - YouTube

A Portuguese team, from Cascais raced also but they didn't knew the boat that was charted for the occasion. They did not done too bad considering that they were the only ones that with the Canadians had managed to won 2 races but the lack of the boat knowledge make itself feel in some conditions and they have got also some bad results in other races and that only got them a place in the middle of the classification

Well, next year they will already know the boat a bit better


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Paulo

I cannot take any credit.

Good luck / skill to Portugal next time.


----------

